# J.J. Abrams to direct next Star Wars film.



## Water Bob (Jan 25, 2013)

http://www.fandango.com/movieblog/j...t-to-direct-star-wars-episode-vii-731306.html


----------



## El Mahdi (Jan 25, 2013)

deleted


----------



## Orius (Jan 25, 2013)

Hmm, I wasn't terribly impressed with that Trek film, but the problem there was the writing rather than the direction.


----------



## Someone (Jan 25, 2013)

The same person directing Star Wars and Star Trek? I sense a disturbance in the Force strong enough to reverse the polarity of the neutron flow.


----------



## Vicar In A Tutu (Jan 25, 2013)

Almost nothing looks and feels more generic and mainstream than J.J. Abraham's films. Star Wars will politely fold in line and hardly look different from anything else on screen in 2015.


----------



## Janx (Jan 25, 2013)

Vicar In A Tutu said:


> Almost nothing looks and feels more generic and mainstream than J.J. Abraham's films. Star Wars will politely fold in line and hardly look different from anything else on screen in 2015.




Luckily, this will be filmed by J.J. Abrams, then.

Some have compared the last Trek to Star Wars.  it even had a Hoth scene.


----------



## Mallus (Jan 25, 2013)

Janx said:


> Some have compared the last Trek to Star Wars.  it even had a Hoth scene.



Yup. Thinking about it, _Wars_ is a much better fit for Abrams than _Trek_, and I say this as a life-long (started at 4!) Star Trek fan who loved the 2009 reboot. So I'm pleased with the news. I have no doubt Abrams can pull off an exciting big-hearted science-fantasy blockbuster. With humor, too.  

Though I'm a bit conflicted; this means Abrams won't be working on the film after _Into Darkness_. But that might be an opportunity to hand the franchise over to a director interested in making more... ahem... traditionally science-fictional science fiction films. 

Of course, I can't think of many directors like that working today.


----------



## Water Bob (Jan 25, 2013)

El Mahdi said:


> Maybe. This is a very strong rumour, but at this time it is not confirmed.
> 
> Until it is, this should say _*J.J. Abrams strongly rumoured to direct next Star Wars film!*_ or _*J.J. Abrams to direct next Star Wars film...Maybe!*_




When you click on the link to go to the Fandango blog, click on the link there to go to the original ariticle.  Looks confirmed to me.


----------



## El Mahdi (Jan 25, 2013)

deleted


----------



## Vicar In A Tutu (Jan 25, 2013)

Janx said:


> Luckily, this will be filmed by J.J. Abrams, then.



Oops, my bad. Point still stands. I will definately see it though, just like I'll see Prometheus 2.


----------



## Raunalyn (Jan 25, 2013)

I was actually hoping the Joss Whedon would pick this up. I love his dialog, and we all know that the dialog was quite poor in the prequels. I think with his directing, we'd again see the interesting chemistry between the characters that we saw in the original trilogy.


----------



## Wednesday Boy (Jan 25, 2013)

Raunalyn said:


> I was actually hoping the Joss Whedon would pick this up. I love his dialog, and we all know that the dialog was quite poor in the prequels. I think with his directing, we'd again see the interesting chemistry between the characters that we saw in the original trilogy.




I was thinking the same thing.  Out of the two big sci-fi/nerd movie directors, I'd take him over Abrams.  And as you point out, he does dialog well and I think he does ensemble groups very well too.


----------



## El Mahdi (Jan 25, 2013)

deleted


----------



## Rune (Jan 25, 2013)

El Mahdi said:


> We just shouldn't be calling it a fact until it actually is.




But I thought _that's_ exactly what the internet was made for!


----------



## El Mahdi (Jan 25, 2013)

deleted


----------



## Water Bob (Jan 26, 2013)

El Mahdi said:


> "Reportedly" in hollywood means "strong rumour". "Reportedly" does not mean "Confirmed". Until Disney _and_ (not or) J.J. Abrams confirm this themselves (through their respective PR usually), then it is just a rumour.
> 
> The more responsible news agencies are pointing out in their stories that this is not confirmed.





Hmm....

LA Times

ABC News

USA Today

Chicago Tribune

The Hollywood Reporter

Variety

Which "more responsible news agencies" were you referring?


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jan 26, 2013)

Water Bob said:


> Hmm....
> 
> LA Times
> 
> ...




_"*Citing unnamed sources*, the news was reported earlier by Hollywood trade outlets The Wrap, Deadline, The Hollywood Reporter and Daily Variety.

*Messages left* by The Associated Press for Abrams' representatives as well as Disney and Lucasfilm *were not immediately returned*."
_
That was from the AP piece. "Citing unnamed sources" and :"messages not immediately returned" are code words for this is still a rumor we can not confirm anything.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jan 26, 2013)

Confirmed!

http://www.theverge.com/2013/1/26/3...-j-j-abrams-will-direct-star-wars-episode-vii


----------



## Water Bob (Jan 26, 2013)

Relique du Madde said:


> Confirmed!
> 
> http://www.theverge.com/2013/1/26/3...-j-j-abrams-will-direct-star-wars-episode-vii




Thank you.


----------



## El Mahdi (Jan 26, 2013)

deleted


----------



## MarkB (Jan 26, 2013)

Yeah, going to be interesting to see how this plays out. I find that I like about half of what Abrams produces, so it remains to be seen which category this will fall into.


----------



## Raunalyn (Jan 26, 2013)

El Mahdi said:


> Yup, _*that*_ is confirmation.    Thanks Relique!
> 
> This is going to be interesting.  I wonder how visually different they're going to be compared to the originals...and the prequels.  Hopefully though, and ironically considering who now owns the franchise, maybe they can avoid the more "Disney" like aspects that Lucas couldn't restrain himself from including (Jar Jar, Gungans, other cartoonish races and characters, remastering the originals and adding more silly digital muppet moments, etc.); but I'm not going to hold my breath.
> 
> Also, if the stories go back to Dagobah at all, I wonder if the Jungle planet will include a smoke monster...




I'm actually not that worried about it, to be honest. Lucas having complete creative control is what destroyed the prequel trilogy, IMO. And, while I may not like Disney all that much, I have to admit they know how to handle their franchises. 

Look what they've done with Marvel.


----------



## El Mahdi (Jan 26, 2013)

deleted


----------



## Umbran (Jan 26, 2013)

El Mahdi said:


> True...but then there's also _John Carter_.




The only problem there was with that marketing.  The movie itself is a fine thing, for which they should be commended.

And, if you think otherwise, the only thing I have to say to you is, "Pbltpppbbtttlllppp!"


----------



## El Mahdi (Jan 26, 2013)

deleted


----------



## SkidAce (Jan 27, 2013)

El Mahdi said:


> Whoa there!  This is a grandma-friendly site!




"Pbltpppbbttlllppp x 2"  

John Carter was a good movie.


----------



## El Mahdi (Jan 27, 2013)

deleted


----------



## Stormonu (Jan 28, 2013)

Raunalyn said:


> I'm actually not that worried about it, to be honest. Lucas having complete creative control is what destroyed the prequel trilogy, IMO. And, while I may not like Disney all that much, I have to admit they know how to handle their franchises.
> 
> Look what they've done with Marvel.




I do not understand this.  Lucas made Star Wars.  This is like saying the Lord of the Rings would have been better if someone other than Tolkien wrote it.


----------



## jonesy (Jan 28, 2013)

I liked John Carter too. It had the worst ad campaign I remember seeing. Or, as it may be, not seeing.

As far as Abrams is concerned I see people making jokes about lens flare, but if that's really the worst thing you can think of it's not much. Look at the Prequels again.


----------



## jonesy (Jan 28, 2013)

Stormonu said:


> I do not understand this.  Lucas made Star Wars.  This is like saying the Lord of the Rings would have been better if someone other than Tolkien wrote it.



Comparison mismatch. Tolkien didn't direct the movie trilogy.


----------



## Umbran (Jan 28, 2013)

Raunalyn said:


> Look what they've done with Marvel.




Note that most of what was done with Marvel was done *by* Marvel.  Iron Man 2 and Thor were already well on their way when Marvel was acquired, so Disney doesn't really get credit for them.



El Mahdi said:


> However, both of you have made my grandma cry with your course language!




Sir!  I'll have you know that the language I use in my courses cannot be properly expressed in a simple ascii character set!  So, your grandmother's mind is quite safe from my higher mathematics.



> And she's dead even!  (Yes, she's a Litch...but she's a Good Litch!)




Now, now, let's not be hasty - time travel is also an option. 



Stormonu said:


> I do not understand this.  Lucas made Star Wars.  This is like saying the Lord of the Rings would have been better if someone other than Tolkien wrote it.




Yes, but even Tolkien had an editor.  The issue wasn't that Lucas made it, but that he had *complete* creative control, as opposed to having others who could effectively correct George when he'd stepped a bit astray.


----------



## delericho (Jan 28, 2013)

I'm gradually warming to the idea of more Star Wars movies. And JJ Abrams is as good a choice for director as they could have made, so I'm happy with that.

One of the things that has swayed me somewhat is that I got a box of the four seasons of Clone Wars for Christmas, and have been watching my way through those. There's a huge amount of good material there. But that's not surprising - I had seen the first three seasons before.

What I _hadn't_ grasped, but what the special features make plain, is just how involved Lucas was with the ongoing series - he's acting as a creative consultant there, and his ideas are still pretty sharp. So it does seem like that role suits him, especially when paired with a really good team doing the 'real' work.

And, of course, that's _exactly_ how it seems the new films will be made (Lucas as creative consultant, but the actual film-making left to an expert team). So I'm quietly optimistic.

But I won't be completely sold until the closing credits of Episode 7 roll...


----------



## hopeless (Jan 28, 2013)

delericho said:


> I'm gradually warming to the idea of more Star Wars movies. And JJ Abrams is as good a choice for director as they could have made, so I'm happy with that.
> 
> But I won't be completely sold until the closing credits of Episode 7 roll...




Ditto and hopefully he'll avoid a reboot whilst he's at it...


----------



## jonesy (Jan 28, 2013)

Can't you just imagine the amount of nervous energy in the movie theatre on premiere night?


----------



## sabrinathecat (Jan 28, 2013)

Well, JJA wanted to make a SW movie before, but couldn't, so he made the (horrible, disastrous, hideous) Trek movie.
Having seen his other work, he would not be someone I would choose to direct... anything.

But I seem to be an old geezer. What do I know what young people want.

That said, he could hardly make anything worse than Lucas has.

JCoM needed some editing--really dragged in the middle.


----------



## DnD_Dad (Jan 29, 2013)

I'm just glad Lucas won't have anything to do with it.  He STB with the prequel and Disney just own the property and knows it will make money either way.  I say give Paul Verhoeven a shot at directing one and we'll see what a lightsaber can really do.


----------



## Umbran (Jan 29, 2013)

DnD_Dad said:


> I'm just glad Lucas won't have anything to do with it.




He's acting as a creative consultant on the film, like he has been for the Clone Wars cartoon.  Exactly how much of an impact that has is up for debate.


----------



## sabrinathecat (Jan 29, 2013)

Hopefully much less. In the DVD interviews and special features, Dave Filloni (or whatever) keeps saying things like "And this was George's idea, and it was just brilliant." But the way he says it sounds more like "I'm sorry--the boss ordered me to do this stupid thing," and usually it is the worst part of any given episode.
And where the show has gone since the end of season 2... Ug.


----------



## DnD_Dad (Jan 30, 2013)

I never watched the cartoon.  I'm trying to forget the prequel like I'm forgetting the matrix sequels.


----------



## Raunalyn (Jan 30, 2013)

DnD_Dad said:


> I never watched the cartoon.  I'm trying to forget the prequel like I'm forgetting the matrix sequels.




Like I am (i.e. lots of alcohol)?


----------



## DnD_Dad (Jan 30, 2013)

Yep.  Now at least with the hobbit out I can enjoy middle earth, and not feel like its going to be reworked in 25 years to make it look prettier or some other nonsense.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jan 31, 2013)

JJA is just a hot topic, I guess he would do a good job but I keep thinking...Bay was a hot topic at one time too and there is a warning in that.  Who to get, I guess I am glad I do not have to make the choice.  

I kind of more interested in the Writing credits.

Star Trek (2009) Directed by J.J. Abrams --- Writing credits (WGA) Roberto Orci & Alex Kurtzman
Transformers (2007) Directed by Michael Bay --- Writing credits Roberto Orci (screenplay) &  Alex Kurtzman (screenplay) *John Rogers *(story) and Roberto Orci (story) & Alex Kurtzman (story)




FYI: John Rogers use to be a member here, may still be...


----------



## Umbran (Jan 31, 2013)

Hand of Evil said:


> I kind of more interested in the Writing credits.
> ...
> Transformers (2007) Directed by Michael Bay --- Writing credits Roberto Orci (screenplay) &  Alex Kurtzman (screenplay) *John Rogers *(story) and Roberto Orci (story) & Alex Kurtzman (story)
> ...
> FYI: John Rogers use to be a member here, may still be...




Yah.  He has some interesting credits to his name - "The Core", which, I'm sorry John, wasn't very good.  However, he's also got "Leverage" to his credit these days, which is an awesome show.  I take this as a sign of growth, and I'm hoping he's had good impact on the story.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Feb 1, 2013)

JCM was a good movie, but the problem with it was that the story was felt a bit cliche even though the book itself originated many of the sci-fi elements we are familiar with (if you ignore the cliche elements the screenplay's writer introduced to the script).
.
-Sent via a cybernetic device.


----------



## Orius (Feb 1, 2013)

I'm not really a big fan of Kurtzman and Orci's writing, and that last Trek film only strengthed my opinion.  However, I've been reading that Lawrence Kasdan is being tapped to write this next Star Wars film, so that seems promising.


----------



## sabrinathecat (Feb 2, 2013)

Kurtzman & Orci:an abomination of talentless hacks who have destroyed everything then touched.

Clone Wars movie was good. First 2 seasons of cartoon are pretty good. Then there was season 3, with Katie Lucas having major influence (instead of just writing 1 ep), and it sucked (obligatory biological reference). Season 4 is only slightly better, but still disappointing after seasons 1&2.


----------



## Nytmare (Feb 3, 2013)

El Mahdi said:


> "Reportedly" in hollywood means "strong rumour".  "Reportedly" does not mean "Confirmed".  Until Disney _and_ (not or) J.J. Abrams confirm this themselves (through their respective PR usually), then it is just a rumour.




For future reference, both "reportedly" and "rumored" a lot of times means "We asked them, but haven't received an answer."  On TOP of that, a lot of times it means "We asked them if they're interested, but everybody's waiting to see what the public reaction is going to be before they say anything official."

I constantly hear producers say things like "We've been talking to Arnold's people." or "George Clooney is being considered for the lead role." and all it means is "We called their agent and left a message, but no one's bothered to call us back, and we're hoping that if we dangle a bunch of big names in front of you, you'll say yes."  They use that line on cast, crew, investors, locations, product endorsements; and it works all the time.


----------



## sabrinathecat (Feb 3, 2013)

Yeah, this has already been addressed.


----------



## Nytmare (Feb 4, 2013)

sabrinathecat said:


> Yeah, this has already been addressed.




The post you're talking about is the one I was responding to.  Star Wars was addressed, I was addressing the industry in general.


----------



## sabrinathecat (Feb 4, 2013)

Fair enough.
I find most entertainment "news" to be drek. At best. I think the only thing worse than entertainment "news" is celebrity gossip. And the only thing definitely worse than either is when they are right.


----------

